# Dokumentation Agiler Software-Entwicklung



## Frichard (29. Mrz 2022)

Wie erfolgt der Informationsaustausch zwischen Kunden und der Software-Entwicklung bei euch? Gibt es einen Informationsfluss von Anforderungen, der über das Erstellen von Issues/Tickets hinaus geht?
Wir sind bei uns in der Firma am überlegen, ob die Software-Entwicklung auch Zugriff bekommt auf Kundenprotokolle etc.


----------



## Oneixee5 (29. Mrz 2022)

Bei und gibt es neben Issues/Tickets jeweils auch ein Projekt-Wiki. Dieses wird u.a. dazu genutzt Anforderungen und Beschreibungen des Kunden einzustellen. Das Team des Kunden beginnt dort Anforderungen/Änderungen etc. zu formulieren. Das kann so ziemlich alles sein von einer Art Fachkonzept bis Anforderungen wie Antwortzeiten in Weboberflächen oder Verfügbarkeit. Entwickler können/sollen sich dort einbringen und auch beraten. Wir erarbeiten dann gemeinsam mit dem Kunden ein Dokument das als Ausgangspunkt für die Weiterentwicklung der Produkte gedacht ist. Daraus entstehen dann die Anforderungsdokumentationen und ggf. auch Verträge über das Kundenmanagement. - Nur mal ganz grob ...


----------



## Frichard (30. Mrz 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Bei und gibt es neben Issues/Tickets jeweils auch ein Projekt-Wiki. Dieses wird u.a. dazu genutzt Anforderungen und Beschreibungen des Kunden einzustellen. Das Team des Kunden beginnt dort Anforderungen/Änderungen etc. zu formulieren. Das kann so ziemlich alles sein von einer Art Fachkonzept bis Anforderungen wie Antwortzeiten in Weboberflächen oder Verfügbarkeit. Entwickler können/sollen sich dort einbringen und auch beraten. Wir erarbeiten dann gemeinsam mit dem Kunden ein Dokument das als Ausgangspunkt für die Weiterentwicklung der Produkte gedacht ist. Daraus entstehen dann die Anforderungsdokumentationen und ggf. auch Verträge über das Kundenmanagement. - Nur mal ganz grob ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort @Oneixee5 ! Ihr habt da ja schon eine gute Struktur über das Projekt-Wiki gefunden.
Schreibt ihr während des Kundentermins schon in das Projekt-Wiki rein oder dokumentiert ihr das erst einmal händisch? So wie ich dich verstehe bekommt der Kunde dann Zugang zu dem Projekt-Wiki? Welche Software nutzt ihr da?


----------



## KonradN (30. Mrz 2022)

Also bei der agilen Softwareentwicklung findet man in der Regel eine Rolle wie Product Owner. Dieser muss natürlich die Anforderungen direkt kennen und klare Aussagen treffen können zu allen Punkten.

Des Weiteren findet sich sowas oft auch in der Definition von Aufgaben:
- Bei User Stories ("Als xxx möchte ich yyy damit/weil ich zzzz") ist bei uns immer ein zentraler Bestandteil die Acceptance Criteria. Was muss erfüllt sein, damit die User Story als gelöst angesehen werden kann? ==> Das ist eine wictige Information für das Verständnis.
- Bei Safe wäre dies die "Definition of Ready" - Ist klar beschrieben, wass errericht werden soll?

Die agilen Prozesse, die ich bisher so kennen gerlernt habe (in besonderem Maße halt SCRUM und SAFe) haben hier aus meiner Sicht eine klare Vostellung und der Kunde ist komplett integriert.

An der Stelle evtl. auch der Hinweis auf das Agile Manifest:





						Manifest für Agile Softwareentwicklung
					

Wir erschließen bessere Wege, Software zu entwickeln, indem wir dies selbst tun und anderen dabei helfen. Dies sind unsere Werte und Prinzipien.



					agilemanifesto.org
				




Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kunden ist im Zentrum. Alles dreht sich um den Kunden und der Kunde steht im Mittelpunkt!
Dazu eines der 12 Prinzipien des Agilen Manifests:


> Fachexperten und Entwickler
> müssen während des Projektes
> täglich zusammenarbeiten.



Das ist halt, was das agile Arbeiten aus meiner Sicht und nach meinem Verständnis auszeichnet.


----------



## Oneixee5 (30. Mrz 2022)

Frichard hat gesagt.:


> Schreibt ihr während des Kundentermins schon in das Projekt-Wiki rein oder dokumentiert ihr das erst einmal händisch?


Ja es kann bei Kundenterminen und auch regelmäßigen Meetings in die Wikis geschrieben werden. Es gibt dafür auch so eine Art Templates in denen wichtige Abschnitte vorbereitet sind.


Frichard hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich dich verstehe bekommt der Kunde dann Zugang zu dem Projekt-Wiki?


Ja, lesend und schreibend.


Frichard hat gesagt.:


> Welche Software nutzt ihr da?


In allen älteren Projekten wird Trac eingesetzt, https://trac.edgewall.org/. Zukunftig soll aber Jira/Confluence eingesetzt werden. Einige Projekte nutzen das wohl schon, aber keins an dem ich beteiligt bin. Ich bin gerade mit den Schulungen für Jira/Confluence durch.


----------

